
Costa Rica Startup Weekend - March 11th-13th - samiq
http://costarica.startupweekend.org/
======
StartupWeekend
This is going to be a blast! Go Costa Rica go!! We are entrepreneurs! Any
doubt or comment write to info@emprenderemos.com

